

Apple adds much anticipated TRIM support in latest OS update - greattypo
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/27/apple_brings_trim_support_to_all_ssd_based_macs_in_mac_os_x_10_6_8.html

======
matthew-wegner
This is still for Apple-sold SSDs. You can use TRIM Enabler to enable for 3rd
party brands: <http://www.groths.org/?p=308>

I run TRIM Enabler on two machines with no ill effects (Intel and Mushkin
SSDs).

